
Scientists remove HIV-1 from genome of human immune cells - adventured
http://www.upi.com/Health_News/2016/03/21/Scientists-remove-HIV-1-from-genome-of-human-immune-cells/1511458583664/
======
zaroth
Some interesting discussion on /r/science, I liked this one;

"If you had a CRISPR that worked in vivo and that fast it wouldn't just be the
cure for HIV, it would be the holy grail of genetics. You could edit anything,
genetic diseases, you could insert anything, and remove it later, adding
traits like sickle cell factor to cure malaria then removing it later.
Theoretically you could even use it to overwrite damaged genetic code with the
original copy, meaning you're a little telomere-altering from immortality...
Somehow, though, I think it won't be quite so easy."

~~~
norea-armozel
I swear there's a good scifi TV show in that short paragraph.

------
larrymcp
Is this a big deal? I can't tell whether it's a big deal. I hope it's a big
deal!

